# Help Requested in At-Home Heat Transfers (INFORMATION REWARD AVAILABLE)



## nateachorn (Jan 27, 2015)

I have been printing inkjet transfers for a while and am GREATLY interested in moving to Self-Weeding transfers for obvious reasons.

I am looking to get a laser printer (as I understand it, I require this for self-weeding, there is no inkjet self-weeding papers) that can print 11x17 for large prints. I will also settle for a regular format laser printer if I must do so. 

I can easily find the self-weeding papers all over the internet, but I cannot find a Color Laser Printer that is Wide Format or 11x17 capable. The ones that I do find are several thousand dollars. 
My questions are, 
1. Are there Wide-Format (A3 or 11x17) COLOR Laser Printers in the less than $600 price range? 
2. Should I just stick to a Regular Format Color Laser Printer? 
3. Are there any that are recommended for me?

(NOTE: PROVIDE YOUR PAYPAL EMAIL AND I WILL PAYPAL GIFT $15 TO THE FIRST PERSON WITH A DETAILED ANSWER!!!)


----------



## jaroh (Mar 11, 2014)

nateachorn said:


> I have been printing inkjet transfers for a while and am GREATLY interested in moving to Self-Weeding transfers for obvious reasons.
> 
> I am looking to get a laser printer (as I understand it, I require this for self-weeding, there is no inkjet self-weeding papers) that can print 11x17 for large prints. I will also settle for a regular format laser printer if I must do so.
> 
> ...


No need for the reward. As a t-shirt beginner you need to read the thread here
as all your questions already been answered several times.


1. Are there Wide-Format (A3 or 11x17) COLOR Laser Printers in the less than $600 price range? 
- None. widely used printer for self weeding are OKI printers.
Your option is the OKI C831 (print 11X17) cost around 2K.

2. Should I just stick to a Regular Format Color Laser Printer? 
-You can try. It depends on the laser printer fuse. Laser papers requires the right balance of heat as not to burn the paper and get a good
printout.

3. Are there any that are recommended for me?
-Im a beginner just like you and Im using OKI C831. 
For light garment - Try Image Clip laser light (one of the best).
or the Parofy Light

For dark garment - None that really work. very tricky and you need
a white toner.

You can read this thread - "White Toner might give up DTG".
or get the OKI white toner printers.

Laser self weeding for DARK SHIRTS are the archilles heels of Transfer paper. Very tricky and most of the time you will not get a high quality result. The imageclip laser dark are one of the most popular but the quality IMHO is not really at par with DTG or Screenprint. Some other papers are really expensive ($5 or more).

If you're after high quality and full color result for DARK SHIRTS you might need to check DTG or Screenprint.


----------



## nateachorn (Jan 27, 2015)

Wait so you are saying that even WITH the $2,000 OKI White Toner Laser Printer the results on Black shirts are still iffy? This doesn't sound like a very lucrative means for printing if that's the case.
I am considering purchasing the OKI C831, but I would only do so if I can successfully print 11x17 on any color shirt.


----------



## jaroh (Mar 11, 2014)

Thats correct OKI C831 does not have a white toner. its only a CMYK printer.
To print on DARK SHIRTS you need a white toner printer.

If your graphics has WHITE in it. Using the OKI C831 will not get you any white in the Dark Shirt.


----------



## jaroh (Mar 11, 2014)

You can either get the OKI white toner printer cost around 3K for the A4 and 7K for the A3 size.

or go to DTG. See Spectra 3000 (around 7K) or NEOIII (5K)

or maybe if you're are technical you can go to DIY DTG (much cheaper).

There isn't really any option if your budget below is that amount if you want Digital printing .

In order to get high quality result you either invest to these printers or go to screenprint route.


----------



## nateachorn (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you very much sir, it appears I'm several thousand dollars from what I anticipated I would be able to do haha. I'm looking to be able to print large (11x17) on any color shirt from home for an affordable price like less than $1,000. So as far as I know so far this is impossible. If you have information on this PLEASE enlighten me. I have tried endlessly and ruled out screen printing, as it is extremely difficult and time consuming without proper (expensive) equipment.


----------

